#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  CSAB 2016 Process of Seat Allotment And Reporting to Alloted  Institutes

## amos.0119

Central Seat Allocation Board (CSAB) 2016 has released the Process of Seat Allotment And Reporting to Alloted 
Institutes.

The allotment procedure broadly involves following stages:

1. Downloading e-challan from www.csab.nic.in

2.  Paying non-refundable processing fee of Rs.1,000.00 in State Bank of India (SBI) by e-challan

3.  Online registration, Online choice filling, saving of  filled choices (It may take around six hours to enable your 
registration and choice filling from the time of payment of processing fee at SBI). Students need to click the save
option frequently while choosing for choice filling.

4.  Seat allotment by CSAB-2016 (see Schedule)

5.  Downloading Professional Seat Allotment Letter from your  login

6. Reporting to the allotted institute (in Person) for final admission. Important features of the admission procedure, 
total number of seats, seat distribution and fee structure of the institutes etc., will be announced on CSAB Portal 
www.csab.nic.in


Seat Allotment And Reporting to Alloted Institutes

(a) The seat allotment will be displayed on www.csab.nic.in.Candidates shall download
“Provisional Seat Allotment Letter” online on CSAB portal. CSAB will not send the allotment letter through other mode of  communications.

(b) Seats will be allotted to the candidates in order of  their choice they have filled during online choice filling, 
their merit as per their Rank, the category [GEN, OBC-NCL, SC, ST etc.] of the candidate and availability of seats in 
their respective Institutes/Branch.

(c) Candidates, who got a seat, should report to their allotted institute for admission during scheduled time. The 
minimum eligibility for admission is required to be verified  and confirmed by the institute (when seat has been allotted).

(d) Candidate is required to report directly to the allotted institute for verification and admission. He / She is 
required to pay admission fee (i.e. institute fee/ tuition fee, etc.) as fixed by the state fee structure committee or 
competent authority.

(e) The admission fee may be deposited by the candidate in the form of DD/Cash/e-challan as notified by the institute. CSAB-SFTI 2016 will not be responsible in any manner for the failure in fee deposit through bank transaction due to any reason. The institute will not charge any fee beyond the notified fee (as notified on CSAB-SFTI 2016 portal) from the candidate.

(f) Candidates who have been offered seats but do not report  at the allotted institute within the scheduled period shall  stand cancelled.

(g) Classes will start as per the schedules of respective institutes.





  Similar Threads: CSAB 2016 Counselling Pre-Allotment Steps Second Round Seat Allotment Result: CSAB- NEUT 2014 CSAB 2014 Round 2 Allotment of Seat Result

----------

